# 6D & new lenses



## mwl (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm getting a 6D this week, moving from my Canon XS. I'm 41 and am not a pro, but w/ 2 boys in scouts/soccer/choir/skiing and a lot of travel out West and in the Catskills I have an eclectic mix of photo opportunities, I don't want to miss anything. 
I love the photo-journalistic style of photography. Over the last year, I've shot exclusively the Sigma 30mm f1.4 (50mm equivalent) on my crop camera to better learn this science/art. What I learned best was that I love shooting w/o a flash, but that the 50mm equiv. is often not wide enough, and that I need more iso, hence full frame.
I can do the 6D and starter lenses now to get a feel for what I really like in Ff, and can do a serious lens @ 1x per year thereafter. I'm thinking about starting w/ 6D and 40mm 2.8 STM, and Tamron 70-300 now, then moving to 70-40 and a 35mm f1.4 the next year. Followed in year 3 by a 70-200L 2.8 IS, year 4 w/ a 24-70 2.8. Somewhere in there getting a 135 F2 as well for indoor events. 
What I could really use is some input on whether this is the right game-plan, or whether I should just get a 24-70 2.8 now, and fill in from there (only hesitation is IS)?
Thanks for any productive input from a first time poster on this great site!


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 14, 2013)

When I was using crop I loved my sigma 30mm. I'm surprised you don't have a 50mm lens planned for your setup, at least the 50mm 1.8 anyway. Not sure of the 40mm will give you the photojournalistic look you want, at least not what you're used to. The perspective between 40 and 50 is much more different than people might think. First thing you'll notice is a little more distortion. However if you're like me and wish your lens was a bit wider all the time I'm guessing you're right going for the 35L


----------



## bholliman (Jan 14, 2013)

Depends on your priorities and budget.

Either the 40mm pancake or 50mm 1.4 would be a good normal prime that will approximate the 30mm on your crop body. 

Another starter option would be a walk around zoom. I own a 24-105 and love it on my 6D.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 14, 2013)

Get the 6D in a 24-105 kit. If budget allows, consider a sigma or canon 35 f/1.4 and/or 50 f/1.4. The 24-105 will work fine outdoors and the prime can be used indoors. After a year, you'll know what your next step will be.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 14, 2013)

mwl said:


> I'm getting a 6D this week, moving from my Canon XS. I'm 41 and am not a pro, but *w/ 2 boys in scouts/soccer/choir/skiing *and a lot of travel out West and in the Catskills I have an eclectic mix of photo opportunities, I don't want to miss anything.
> * I love the photo-journalistic style of photography.* Over the last year, I've shot exclusively the Sigma 30mm f1.4 (50mm equivalent) on my crop camera to better learn this science/art. What I learned best was that I love shooting w/o a flash, but that the 50mm equiv. is often not wide enough, and that I need more iso, hence full frame.
> I can do the 6D and starter lenses now to get a feel for what I really like in Ff, and can do a serious lens @ 1x per year thereafter. I'm thinking about starting w/ 6D and 40mm 2.8 STM, and Tamron 70-300 now, then moving to 70-40 and a 35mm f1.4 the next year. Followed in year 3 by a 70-200L 2.8 IS, year 4 w/ a 24-70 2.8. Somewhere in there getting a 135 F2 as well for indoor events.
> What I could really use is some input on whether this is the right game-plan, or whether I should just get a 24-70 2.8 now, and fill in from there (only hesitation is IS)?
> Thanks for any productive input from a first time poster on this great site!



I would recommend that given what you are going to shoot, you must seriously consider the 135L. The lens is an absolute beast for indoor sports, low light conditions and street photography. Also, this is one of the relatively cheaper L lenses Canon offers and is perfect "value for money".


----------



## RC (Jan 14, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Get the 6D in a 24-105 kit. If budget allows, consider a sigma or canon 35 f/1.4 and/or 50 f/1.4. The 24-105 will work fine outdoors and the prime can be used indoors. After a year, you'll know what your next step will be.



+1 Get the kit. Keep it simple and don't worry about a long term plan. You will figure out your needs along the way.


----------



## Botts (Jan 15, 2013)

J.R. said:


> mwl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a 6D this week, moving from my Canon XS. I'm 41 and am not a pro, but *w/ 2 boys in scouts/soccer/choir/skiing *and a lot of travel out West and in the Catskills I have an eclectic mix of photo opportunities, I don't want to miss anything.
> ...



Many people forget about the 100f/2 USM. This lens is half the cost of the 135L, almost as sharp, and it tracks action really well. I'd put the $500 savings from buying the 100/2 instead towards a good normal length zoom. Or instead buy a 200/f2.8 for the extra length.

I'd say start with the 40STM, and get the 50/1.4 later if you really feel you need that extra stop. My 50/1.4 only goes on in really special occasions. (Mostly dark rides in Disneyland). Otherwise, I use the 40STM.

Also, rather than a 35L, I'd seriously consider a 17-40 or 16-35mm. Way more versatile, and I don't find I need that fast of glass in a wide angle lens. I'd just throw on my 50/1.4 instead. When I was shooting crop, I'd have had a 35L high on my list, now that I've shot FF for a little bit, the 35L has dropped on my lens list.


----------



## robbymack (Jan 15, 2013)

Get the kit 24-105, a flash (430 exii should suffice) and don't worry about the rest. Oh and keep the rebel for any time you feel FL limited. The rest? You'll figure it out as you go.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 15, 2013)

Botts said:


> When I was shooting crop, I'd have had a 35L high on my list, now that I've shot FF for a little bit, the 35L has dropped on my lens list.



+1

I used my 35L all the time as a normal, low light lens on my crop body camera's but find I almost never use it with my FF 6D. I'm considering selling the 35L and using the money toward another lens purchase. Probably an 100L Macro, 85 1.8 or 135L.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 16, 2013)

mwl said:


> I'm getting a 6D this week, moving from my Canon XS. I'm 41 and am not a pro, but w/ 2 boys in scouts/soccer/choir/skiing and a lot of travel out West and in the Catskills I have an eclectic mix of photo opportunities, I don't want to miss anything.
> I love the photo-journalistic style of photography. Over the last year, I've shot exclusively the Sigma 30mm f1.4 (50mm equivalent) on my crop camera to better learn this science/art. What I learned best was that I love shooting w/o a flash, but that the 50mm equiv. is often not wide enough, and that I need more iso, hence full frame.
> I can do the 6D and starter lenses now to get a feel for what I really like in Ff, and can do a serious lens @ 1x per year thereafter. I'm thinking about starting w/ 6D and 40mm 2.8 STM, and Tamron 70-300 now, then moving to 70-40 and a 35mm f1.4 the next year. Followed in year 3 by a 70-200L 2.8 IS, year 4 w/ a 24-70 2.8. Somewhere in there getting a 135 F2 as well for indoor events.
> What I could really use is some input on whether this is the right game-plan, or whether I should just get a 24-70 2.8 now, and fill in from there (only hesitation is IS)?
> Thanks for any productive input from a first time poster on this great site!



for what you describe i would say 16-35 f2.8L II I believe this lens is worth the extra cost above the 17-40 and I often shoot it wide open, canon 70-300L and get a 50mm f1.4 either the canon or the sigma
not sure if the 6D has AFMA if it doesnt i would probably go the canon over the sigma
this will give you coverage to shoot basically anything the 70-300 will be too slow for low light but I get the feeling most of your shooting with this lens will be in decent light, its light compact and high IQ with a reasonable price tag.
I would skip the tamron build is really not good and the price of the 70-300 seems to have come down it can be had for a bargain if you time the purchase of this lens right, the shorty 40 is a really good lens too but
if you are just going to get the 6D and 1 lens to start go with the 50mm f1.4 the extra 2 stops will be of benefit if its your only lens. if you need wider for landscapes you can always shoot panoramas and stitch too


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 16, 2013)

I shoot what you shoot. Scouts, school stuff, etc in _photoJ_ style. Get the *6D + 24-105* kit. Get a *16-35 f/2.8 v1* or the *17-40* to save money and (both) have the same filter size as the 24-105. And the *15mm Fish-Eye* has been a _blast_ in close quarters at scout events and indoor stuff!! (I have a 40mm pancake but I still use the 16-35 more than anything.) Get a *SunPak RD2000 Flash* for walk around fill flash and a bunch of eneloops. Get the *430EX-2 or 580EX* for scout ceremonies, etc. Get a good strap like the *BlkRpd 4* or a *BosStrap*. Let the rest fall in place as you progress. It's a great time for you! I've been doing all this with a 5D classic and crop cameras for the past 3 years. You have the luxury of using a 6D. (I just got a 6D in early Dec and you'll love it.) Enjoy!! Check out my pictures if you like. If you plan on hiking a lot, get a waterproof rugged camera like the *Canon D20*. Organize and tweak your images with *Lightroom* and host them for the troop, friends, etc on *Zenfolio*. Let me know if you have any questions! Have fun!!


----------



## prjkt (Jan 16, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Get a *SunPak RD2000 Flash* for walk around fill flash and a bunch of eneloops.


I'd recommend the Canon 90EX (from the EOS M) over the Sunpak, a little bit more cash, but down the track you can use it as an optical off-camera flash trigger for the EX series - works brilliantly on my 6D for that purpose


----------



## skullyspice (Jan 16, 2013)

Another vote for the 24-105 here. I got it because it was such a good deal with the kit at the time, but its fast become my go to lens.


----------



## mwl (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow - I cannot believe all this is all great feedback. I attempted to post a few varied pictures from an outing this last weekend, but after 2x tries, I cannot get them to post. I also have a Sunpack PZ42X TTL Shoe Mount Flash that I've been using indoors for mostly family events for about 2 years - with a bounce diffuser -seems to work great for now.

Based on all the recommendations, I'm thinking I'm just going to go w/ 24-105, skip the Tamron 70-300, but get 40mm STM now too for when I don't want to lug around zoom and want something a little faster. Will then go w/ a 35MM 1.4 next year (and probably the 16-35 or 17-40 at same time), followed by one of the 70-200s the year after. 

Either way, feeling good about the recommendations from all (thanks esp RustyTheGeek). I've been using Lightroom for last 2 years, and share my photos through SmugMug, but ZenPortfolio looks cool too.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 16, 2013)

prjkt said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Get a *SunPak RD2000 Flash* for walk around fill flash and a bunch of eneloops.
> ...



The 90EX is larger, twice the price and doesn't pivot which is critical to me. I also have the StoFen diffuser on it all the time. I have some very detailed reviews up on Adorama, B&H, etc. You can get a small RD2000 with the diffuser for less than $100.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds good *MWL*! You are the one using and shooting with this stuff so by all means get what works best for you and have a blast!! SmugMug is great too. My concern has always been keeping ownership of the images and keeping pictures of the scouts off of billboards, wheaties boxes, etc. Always ready/glad to help when I'm available and not on campouts, etc.


----------



## prjkt (Jan 16, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> prjkt said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...


I think you're thinking of the 270EX... the 90 is a little smaller, cost me ~$100, while it doesn't have a diffuser or tilt, it's light, and i find the wireless E-TTL a big advantage when using with my 560/600EX flashes


----------

